

Amygdala FarmVille - rblion
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/amygdala-farmville.html

======
jonmc12
"I think most people think their bargain with Facebook is like the one they
had with broadcast television."

Kind of reminds me of when Europeans came to the new world. FB is living in an
advanced environment where data is gold. Consumers are living in a broadcast
paradigm where free entertainment is valuable. 'Just trade me your Amygdala
characterization and I will give you access to these shiny games.' Its easy to
trade Manhattan for some fur and beads when one party derives value from the
land and the other party does not think of land as currency.

I'm not necessarily saying this is a bad or good thing. But the implicit
contract between FB and other data mining companies with their consumers is
certainly not something well understood by the average consumer of these
services. More than anything it seems like an opportunity to make the bargain
more explicit.

------
seiji
At first I didn't use facebook because it had a smug sense of superiority
("You're not at Harvard or Stanford? Piss off!").

Then I didn't use facebook because it was the myspace lifeboat. Who wants to
be a part of that?

Then the games appeared. People actively, yet still idly, tripping on dopamine
for hours a day. Who wants to be a part of that?

Now it just terrifies me.

~~~
mey
Keep an eye out for the next phases, where the internet comes full circle and
facebook pages replace aol keywords and facebook becomes your bank.

------
Tichy
Does that mean people who play farmville have a higher chance of becoming
immortal than people who don't play it´?

------
ignifero
The amygdala is generally linked to fear

~~~
seiji
"Limbic System FarmVille" doesn't have the same ring to it.

~~~
ignifero
Not important. The question is: so what? people have liked products, actors,
bands, cars etc, and have had no problem saying it out loud for as long as i
can remember. Unless they manage to actually plow your brain, they can't make
you like things, though.

~~~
VladRussian
>Unless they manage to actually plow your brain, they can't make you like
things, though.

they are working on it :) 25th frame of the previous century is a crude
example of such brain plowing. There are more subtle ways, known as well as
yet to be discovered, to influence your behavior.

